# Klub Kabu...



## fizzerbird (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone know what's going on?

I've emailed but it got postmastered back and the site appears to be down


----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2008)

Dunno, but keep me posted 'cos the last one was jaffa.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 5, 2008)

Its a bit early...... they will get in touch around feb-well they did last year.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Its a bit early...... they will get in touch around feb-well they did last year.



Yeah you are probably right hon...though the website with the previous years photos usually stays up. 

Just getting a tad excited innit


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Dunno, but keep me posted 'cos the last one was jaffa.



Every kabu I've been to has been 'jaffa' whatever that means!  

Did we miss you last year?


----------



## chazegee (Jan 5, 2008)

I turned up and met Gerry2times.

I remember doing handstands on the dance floor with someone though, maybe that was you


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 5, 2008)

chazegee said:
			
		

> I turned up and met Gerry2times.
> 
> I remember doing handstands on the dance floor with someone though, maybe that was you



It may well have been but I cant remember! lol

I never met gerry 1 time let only 2times...soz couldn't resist


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 6, 2008)

Nah man, we only met once i'm sure! May be up for coming along again, as long as i don't have to spend the night wandering round asking random people if they were from urban75. Was a relief to meet you chazegee, after loads of people have given me a look like i was mad!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 6, 2008)

If it is at the end of March I'm a maybe. 
I just hope no one munted will be there.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 6, 2008)

I really hope it is not at the blue mountain- I dont really like that venue. Trinity would be cool


----------



## Isambard (Jan 6, 2008)

Wasn't Trinity the one where we had to go in seperate from Fizzer cos she was ashamed of us!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 6, 2008)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Wasn't Trinity the one where we had to go in seperate from Fizzer cos she was ashamed of us!



Ya wha?  

aha!

Do you mean where JTG and I were so excited that we couldn't wait for you lot so shot ahead and left you all in the pub?

By the time you got there we had already grabbed loads of balloons and were racing around the club like loons


----------



## Thora (Jan 6, 2008)

What's a Klub Kabu??


----------



## Isambard (Jan 7, 2008)

Aye, think I had to hold on to the wall in the room with the techno cos i was feeling a little dizzy.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 7, 2008)

Thora said:
			
		

> What's a Klub Kabu??




Its an annual club night in celebration of international womens day, that raises money for a specific womens group in BristolAll the DJ'S are chicks but it is open to ALL It normally has a few different rooms playing different kinds of dance music


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 7, 2008)

This event will be a good opportunity for the Welshies to come over  oh and Purves Yeah yeah lets get MASHED!


*Faithless 'I cant get no sleep' has just come on and it has made me feel all eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed up!!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 8, 2008)

I have to take 2 weeks holiday by the end of March so post the dates innit and I'll see if I can get a seat on the Somerset hay cart.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 10, 2008)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> This event will be a good opportunity for the Welshies to come over  oh and Purves Yeah yeah lets get MASHED!
> 
> 
> *Faithless 'I cant get no sleep' has just come on and it has made me feel all eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed up!!



Bloody Good idea!

Now I got the tune in my head...the way things are going at work I may well NOT have to worry about comedown days etc etc  

I could be on benefits...


----------

